# Valar auf Mannoroth sucht...



## rotana (15. März 2007)

Die Horden Gilde Valar auf dem Server Mannoroth sucht aktive und raiderfahrene Spieler.
Karazhan ist gecleart und auch Gruul ist besiegt.
Vor BC standen wir mit den 4Horseman Angesicht in Angesicht und auch jetzt
sind wir bestrebt im Endgame-Content zu spielen.
Solltest Du dich dieser Herausforderung gewachsen fühlen könntest Du
genau der/die richtige Mann/Frau für uns sein.
Überzeuge uns mit deiner Bewerbung davon.

Wir suchen vor allem Priester/Holy und Schadow,Hexer,Druiden und Paladin!!

Unsere Seite:

Wenn Du dich Registrieren willst musst Du dies zuerst auf der Startseite tun,
Valarstartseite: 
http://www.valar-gilde.de/joomla/index.php

Hier findest Du alle weiteren Informationen,
Valarforum: 
http://www.valar-gilde.de/wbblite/index.php?sid= 



MfG
Valar


----------



## rotana (20. März 2007)

*nachobenschieb*
Die Suche geht weiter!


----------



## Lorille (20. März 2007)

Hi Valar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rotana (3. April 2007)

*wiederhochschieb*

Wir suchen noch und wieder!


----------



## rotana (11. April 2007)

Update,s.o.!


----------



## rotana (20. April 2007)

Update,s.o.!


----------

